# Headed to Alaska today....nice to say that



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Should be sleeping in, but the dog woke me up and it's hard to sleep when bags and gear are packed and sitting in the middle of the living room and I start for Alaska at noon today.

Great trip planned. Getting into Anchorage tonight and will grab some sleep. Tomorrow we'll start to the Kenai Peninsula. Bird Creek along the way for Silvers, tourist at Portage Glacier, then spend the night at Hope. Check out the town and fish Pinks and Silvers in Resurrection Creek. 

Next day we'll White Water Raft on Six Mile Creek, and possibly hike into Crescent Lake for Grayling.

Next will be a 27 mile, two day trip canoeing on Swanson River fishing Rainbows and Silvers.

Then a flight into the Upper Russian, then three days hiking and fishing Rainbows on the Russian River.

After that we head around the Peninsula, stopping at Deep Creek and Anchor Creek for Dollies and Silvers, then stop in Homer. Camping on the Spit and will toss herring out to sit on the bottom and see what comes along.

Last adventure is kayaking Ketchamac Bay. Should have a chance to see quite a bit of wild life and the whales are in. My number one goal on this trip is to kayak with Orcinus orca. We also rented a 22 foot boat to help get us around and to do a bit of fishing.

Our last day will involve heading back to Anchorage, and making some last minute stops, as we don't leave until about 11:00 that night.

Will try to update with a pic or two while we gone.....yeeeehaaaaw.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sounds like a blast

Have fun, Mark!


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Have a great time! Looking forward to the pictures.
Jim


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Have a great trip. You did an amazing job with planning and coordinating all your activities. I'd be interested to hear of your experiences on the Swanson, hope you do well along the whole trip. With luck, maybe someone in your group will connect with a steelie at Anchor, can happen.

Cheers to a safe, fun-filled trip. Enjoy!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Those are all great places. Too bad the birdhouse bar aint around anymore. Id say try your hand at calling in the ptarmigan with their caller. If your in portage and you got time follow the tracks 2 miles south to first creek. Use to be a great silver hole there. Also whittier has some great fishing in the bay for silvers. Might be choked up now with pinks and chum but the chum are blast fresh out of the ocean When your in hope look up at the mountain behind the town and know i was on top of it Spent 24 hrs in a pup tent with driving winds and rain:yikes:
Swanson canoe rt is an awesome trip as well. Bring a fly rod if you got one, the lakes are fantastic for top water trout action.
Have a blast.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Take lots of pictures to share with us. Have fun.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

While your in Homer shoot across the bay to bear cove in your 21 foot boat and fish around indian island for sea run dollies absolutely the best fishing i have found for dollies was there all along the island.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

I just got back Sunday from the same area and can give you some tips. Make sure you hit the Anchor and Deep Creek at incoming high tide for Silvers otherwise your waisting your time. If you want trout then go above the highway because you wont find any below because of all the pressure from the guys fishing silvers. You might want to try swinging Beads on the Kasilof as I caught a ton of Dollies since the Pinks dont hit the Kasilof near as much as other rivers and its a pink year. Since they had such a record snow year there is still lots of snow up high making everything a week or 2 late. Silvers were JUST starting a week ago so your timing is good. If I were you I'd look at a BUTT charter out of the spit (homer). You can get a half day for like $100-$125 and bring back 20-30lbs of Halibut. Well worth the $$$ in my opinion. We saw the Killer Whales on a small ferry ride from the Spit to Halibut Cove, the Saltry resturant, which is across the bay from Homer. It was a highlight for the girls and the food was GREAT! I'd reccomend it. My sister has lived up there for 6 years now and that was her first time seeing Orcas and my second. The only other spot we saw them was out of Whittier in PWS. We caught pinks on an incoming tide on the lower Kenai literally every cast last week. Some still had sea lice on them and were FRESH! There was a guy there fishing roe on the bottom just letting it sit out in the current below the pinks and caught 3 flounder and 1 silver. Everyone else was catching pinks. 

I'd be interested in your experiences on the Upper Russian and Swanson if you wouldnt mind sharing when you get back. Good luck and have a good trip! If you have any questions feel free to shoot them my way via PM.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Lots of pics please. Stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks for all the input, we will put them to use. Took about 16 hours, but we made, well most of us did. One couple got stuck in an airport, but will be in at noon today.

Spent last night in the Target parking lot. You can just make out the mountains in the background.

Couple things to get done this morning, pick up our last couple, then head for the kenai.









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

2PawsRiver said:


> Thanks for all the input, we will put them to use. Took about 16 hours, but we made, well most of us did. One couple got stuck in an airport, but will be in at noon today.
> 
> Spent last night in the Target parking lot. You can just make out the mountains in the background.
> 
> ...


Go gettem Mark!


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Trying to put a trip together for next year. Please keep us all posted on your success and please post pictures. Travel safe and tight lines.

Great posting guys for us newbies on Alaska.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

A little shopping while we wait for the rest of the crew








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Made it to the Turnagain Arm. We've seen Eagles, Sea Lions and Baluga Whales. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

2PawsRiver said:


> Made it to the Turnagain Arm. We've seen Eagles, Sea Lions and Baluga Whales.
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Awesome! I never saw a sea lion on the arm before in PWS and in seward yes but never on the arm.Very cool. Keep your eyes peeled on the mountain side of the road for goats.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Your going to be going right past quartzcreek you should stop and throw on a bead for dollies and rainbows. its right before the ferry at the russian.It should be good this time of year.


----------



## Alaskagan (Apr 3, 2012)

Be sure to visit Trustworthy Fishing and Hardware in Soldotna. Cool store, lots of good gear! Have fun man!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Fished Quartz Creek last time, tons of fun. Did a two day drift on Season River. Chuck full of Silver and some decent Rainbows. 

Was a great trip. Saw Eagles, Brown Bear, and Beaver. Fishing was great, sorry left the phone in the truck.

Flying into the Upper Russian tomorrow. 

Great weather so far.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for taking the time and doing updates while you've been on the road. Heck, even the pic of camping in the parking lot made me wish I was there.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Mark, we are still at the airport are you going to pick us up?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

We are waiting patiently. Not even a sneak preview?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Would gladly have picked you up from the Airport Russ, would have been great to have you along........thanks to everybody for the input, had a great trip and will start another thread with with Alaska Report.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Mark, were you home before the typhoon hit Anchorage? I guess on a day in the middle of last week they had 100 mph winds. We were blown off the river last Tuesday.


----------

